# Clean Gaz Turbine Without Detergent



## sunny91 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 26, 2008)

Fascinating - didn't know they did that.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 27, 2008)

Good video.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2008)

But does it really make a difference?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty high tech garden sprinkler they got there


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> But does it really make a difference?


YES!!!!

Many manufacturers have hourly compressor cleaning requirements. When I worked on A Stars I used to do mine every 100 hours (if I remember). I used a soap called "Turco" and through pressure blew it into the compressor section. It was funny because during the initial wash bubbles actually came out of the exhaust. It was a pretty easy process.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> Many manufacturers have hourly compressor cleaning requirements. When I worked on A Stars I used to do mine every 100 hours (if I remember). I used a soap called "Turco" and through pressure blew it into the compressor section. It was funny because during the initial wash bubbles actually came out of the exhaust. It was a pretty easy process.



Same here. We used an Engine Flush Kit. We would get soap bubbles coming out the exhaust as well.

We would "Flush" the engines at 50 Hours, 100 Hours, whenever the aircraft was operated in Coastal environments (because of the salt), if the engine ingested a small bird (and was scoped and deemed good to go), or if the engines were busting Hit Checks.

At 50 Hours we would only "Flush" the Cold Section and at 100 Hours (part of our 100 Hour Inspection) we would "Flush" the Cold Section and Hot Section.


----------

